# tropical island loft design



## schoonerman (Feb 4, 2009)

After years of having an old pigeon loft built with old cargo pallets, orange boxes etc on an allotment site in the industrial town of Hull, north england, I decided that my new retirement home on the tropical island of Camiguin in the south Philippines would have a loft in keeping with the local environment and built entirely of local materials at the cheapest price.

Inspired by thai and chinese pagodas i chose to use bamboo and bamboo sheeting as the main building materials, with some bamboo woven lattice as decoration and doors, and the roof of nipa, like coconuts leaves

The results are great, costing only 20 us dollars in materials and same in labour costs, I can now start searching for some stock.

I will try to insert some pics but my computer skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

How exotic sounding! I would love to see some pics!


----------



## pastabalodis (Jan 9, 2009)

I also hope to see Photos soon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!!

I'm looking forward to pictures.

Here are instructions for uploading and posting images:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/instructions-on-uploading-posting-images-17782.html


----------

